# ipad et série télé



## realbib (4 Décembre 2012)

bonjour à tous
j'aimerai vérifier quelquechose grâce à vous...
j'utilise le partage de vidéos sur mon ipad en laissant toujours ma session itunes ouverte sur mon mac 
avant tout, je suis un peu un maniaque dans le rangement de mes séries..tout est donc super bien tagué (merci IVI)
par contre sur l'ipad, quand je veux regarder une série, il n'y a pas le numéro de l'épisode indiqué...
est ce pareil chez vous?
merci d'avance


----------

